# wast cost CHOPPERS and a AMC Bicycle Frame



## MRJOHN (Jan 27, 2010)

Bicycle WHEELS tire wast cost CHOPPERS  ,AMC Bicycle Frame and fork ,handlebar seat post 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270521592833&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270521186030&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT 

make a offer

you can email me at  mrjohn4227@hotmail.com


----------



## partsguy (Jan 31, 2010)

Will you be at the Indianapolis bike show? I could be interested in the AMC frame.


----------

